# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Tema para tesis de maestria

## jucaba06

SFAASAFFTemas similares: Deseo hacer tesis en stevia NECESITO AYUDA EN MI TEMA DE TESIS SOBRE Xylocopa sp. POLINIZADOR DE MARACUYA Artículo: La moratoria a los transgénicos no fue tema de discusión del Gobierno Artículo: Minag pedirá reunión con el Minam para analizar tema de transgénicos y cuidado de biodiversidad ESAN presenta segunda maestría en agronegocios

----------


## kscastaneda

Si publicas una tesis como la idea que te voy a dar estoy convencido que tendrías muchos ingresos : 
Difentes metodos de descomposición de residuos organicos y su riqueza en macronutrientes, micronutrientes, aminoacidos, acidos organicos. 
Tratamiento1 : Guano de vaca por oxidación.
Tratamiento2 : Guano de vaca por fermentación a través de microorganismos eficaces EM-Compost (1 lt para 10 toneladas).
Tratamiento3 : Guano de isla por oxidación.
Tratamiento4 : Guano de isla por fermentación a través de microorganismos eficaces EM-Compost (1 lt para 10 toneladas).
Tratamiento5 : Guano de cuy por oxidación.
Tratamiento6 : Guano de cuy por fermetación a travñes de microorganismos eficaces EM-Compost (1 lt para 10 toneladas).
Tratamiento7 : Guano de gallinas por oxidación.
Tratamiento8 : Guano de gallinas por fermentación a través de microorganismos eficaces EM-Compost (1 lt para 10 toneladas). 
Ese puede ser un tema de investigación ahora si deseas extender puedes probar los efectos de cada tratamiento en un cultivo como maiz con y sin fertilizante sintetico. al titulo le agregarias : y su efecto en cultivo de maiz, brocoli y tomate. 
Una tesis de este tipo sin los cultivos te debe tomar 1 mes revision de literatura, 2 meses trabajo de campo, 1 mes laboratorio y 2 mes redacción de informe. 
EXPERIENCIA REAL : Un domingo me llama Sr. Flores Merino de la zona de Huanchaquito para ver un caso en su cultivo de maiz, resulta que observando habian digamos 8 surcos de maíz altos y 4 surcos de maíz pequeños y así intercalado y me pregunta que pudo ocurrir aunque el ya tenía la respuesta y me dice lo que pasa es que he descompuesto guano de vaca con Em-Compost y justo donde lo aplique tuve esos resultados porque es donde estuvo la cama de sandía, me comento además que toda la hectarea había sido fertilizada con sinteticos y aún así obtuvo esos resultados. A mi me causo sorpresa y a la vez me sentí fascinado con todo lo que voy escuchando y observando que hacen estos microorganismos eficaces, es probable que esto salga en agronoticias edición de Julio, todo depende del reportaje que le haré con fotos y video este domingo. 
Allí tiene mi idea y mi experiencia como referencia y desde ya auguro que tendras éxito en demostrar la eficacia de los EM esto ayudará a muchos de nuestros agricultores a nivel nacional al tener tu articulo publicado hasta podrias dar conferencias a nivel nacional presentando tu trabajo de investigación en diferentes universidades y colegios de ingenieros, generando así la venta de tu publicación que yo sería el primero en adquirir, debemos de salir de las investigaciones repetitivas y tradicionales, espero que esta idea la madurez y sea de beneficio para tu crecimiento. 
Las muestras para tu investigación te puedo contactar con la empresa que provee este producto. 
Saludos cordiales,  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda.

----------


## jucaba06

ADASDAD

----------


## kscastaneda

En total tienes 8 tratamientos si haces de 1 ton/tratamiento tendrias = 8 toneladas de materia organica para lo cual solo necesitarias 1lt de em-compost. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------


## kscastaneda

Jucaba06 como te fue?

----------


## Julio cesar pizzali graus

KSCASTAÑEDA.
coincido contigo .en prinicipio te felccito veo que eres uno de los que mas informacion  esta brindado en este foro. asimismo coinicido contigo eset foro es para aportar, y los que no coincidan en algo  de manera alturada y respetuosa estamo para debatir  las ideas   en  pro de   obtener mejores resultados en base a experiencias locales  o  foraneas.  te felicito.
tambien coincido  en lo de los microorganismos. trabajo con agricultores y  empresas que exportan  y  vengo desarollando  trabajos controlando  botirtis en  holantao , oidiosis en vid , en palto .usando Bacterias . con excelentes resultados.
cuando gustes  obtener alguna muestra de dichos productos. con todo gusto.
Antes estaba por el norte  de trujillo chiclayo piura.    ahora estoy por el sur  lima (cañete , mala ) ica (chincha. ).
pero podemos coordinar siempre es interesante  conversar sobre este mundo interesante del control Biologico, natural , organico .que usado de forma adecuada puede ser una excelente herramienta en el control de problemas biologicos. en nuestros cultivos . en especial los de exportacion que se requierte de mucha inocuidad .  
 Saludos coordiales.
     Att.
                Ing. Julio Cesar Pizzali Graus
                       cel :  945090986
                       rpm : *571242

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Pizzali, excelente sobre tu experiencia con microorganismos, te llame a los números que indicas al parecer estaban apagados. 
Saludos,

----------

